# Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?



## Krabbat (30. Dezember 2011)

*Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade bei der Einzelmission Machtspiele und möchte eine neue Insel besiedeln, die einen Flussbauplätze mit Sandvorkommen und Mienenbauplätze mit Kupfervorkommen hat (für Servicebots).
Wie aber kann man erkennen, ob ein Rohstoffvorkommen auf einer neutralen Insel nur erschöft ist (weil vorher ein mittlerweile Vertriebener schon alles abgebaut hat), oder der Rohtstoff auf der Insel gar nicht abgebaut werden kann? Irgendwie steht da immer nur, dass 0 Tonnen des jeweiligen Rohstoffs vorhanden sind, aber nicht, ob es möglich ist diese aufzufüllen . Wenn ein Rohstoff gar nicht verfügbar ist hätten die doch einfach diesen Rohstoff auf dieser Insel gar nicht erwähnen müssen, so allerdings blicke ich da nicht wirklich durch.

Weiß jemand, wie das einfach und schnell rauszufinden ist, ohne, dass man die insel erst mit einem Kontor besiedelt? 
(Zur Not kann man halt nen Kontor bauen und das entsprechende Modul testen, und wenn es nicht geht, Pech gehabt, aber das ist doch sehr umständlich)

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*

Ich GLAUB Du kannst auch ohne KOntor einfach im Baumenü das Gebäude wählen und dann so tun, als würdest Du da bauen - da kommt dann eine Meldung "kann hier nicht abgebaut werden" - ob man das aber wieder auffüllen kann, weiß ich nicht... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*

Du kannst bei der Insel, um die es geht, die Minen anklicken, dann kannst du lesen, wie viele Rohstoffe davon noch vorhanden sind. Das gilt auch für Flussbauplätze.
Einfach auf den Bauplatz klicken und dann lesen, was da steht.


----------



## Krabbat (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*

und wenn der rohstoff nicht da steht, heißt das dann, dass er nicht verfügbar ist, oder auch wieder nur, dass er entweder aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar ist?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*

Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert... ^^   btw: wenn Du mit der Maus über einer Insel bist, hast Du ja den Inselnamen (ohne Kontor steht da halt unbesiedelt oder so), und unterhalt/rechts vom Namen ist so ein Pfeilsymbol. Klick mal da drauf, da poppt dann eine Leiste raus, auf der Du siehst, welche Resssourcen dort abgebaut werden können und welche nicht. Und zB bei  Rohöl geht auch meine Methode, da kannst Du einfach eine Ölpunpoe im Baumenü aufrufen und dann mit der virtuellen Pumpe am Mauszeiger über alle leeren Inseln gehen - da, wo kein Öl abgebaut werden kann, wird es auch direkt eingeblendet.


----------



## Krabbat (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*

ok danke, werde ich dann mal probieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070: Rohstoff aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> und wenn der rohstoff nicht da steht, heißt das dann, dass er nicht verfügbar ist, oder auch wieder nur, dass er entweder aufgebraucht oder nicht verfügbar ist?


 
Wenn bei den Minen nur Eisen, Kohle und Kalk steht, kannst du auch nur die drei abbauen. Bei den Inseln mit Flussbauplatz kannst du in der Regel auch noch Kupfer abbauen. Bei den großen meist noch Uran.
Das Maximum ist also 5 Einträge: Kohle, Eisen, Kalk, Kupfer, Uran.

Du kannst mit den Items der Techs auch nur die Auffüllen, die ab Start drin waren. Hat eine Insel kein Uran, kannst du es auch nicht dazu bringen, Uran abzubauen, indem du die Items für Uran im Kontor aktivierst, sie lassen sich nicht aktivieren.

Das gleiche gilt auch für Öl. Du kannst mit einem Item nur dort Öl auffüllen, wo du Öl abbauen kannst, da, wo du es nicht abbauen kannst, kannst du es auch nicht auffüllen.


----------

